# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  أيهما أفضل صلاة التهجد في البيت أم في المسجد مع الجماعة ؟

## زين العابدين الأثري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أيهما أفضل صلاة التهجد في البيت أم في المسجد مع الجماعة ؟

----------


## ابو عبد الله عمر

http://www.majedalrashed.com/b-mf/word/k-s/8.doc

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أيهما أفضل صلاة التهجد في البيت أم في المسجد مع الجماعة ؟


فقد قال أبو عبد الله البخاري في الجامع الصحيح (كتاب الأذان، باب 81)
731 - حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الأَعْلَى بْنُ حَمَّادٍ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا وُهَيْبٌ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى بْنُ عُقْبَةَ عَنْ سَالِمٍ أَبِى النَّضْرِ عَنْ بُسْرِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم اتَّخَذَ حُجْرَةً - قَالَ حَسِبْتُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ - مِنْ حَصِيرٍ فِى رَمَضَانَ فَصَلَّى فِيهَا لَيَالِىَ ، فَصَلَّى بِصَلاَتِهِ نَاسٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ ، فَلَمَّا عَلِمَ بِهِمْ جَعَلَ يَقْعُدُ ، فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِمْ فَقَالَ « قَدْ عَرَفْتُ الَّذِى رَأَيْتُ مِنْ صَنِيعِكُمْ ، فَصَلُّوا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ فِى بُيُوتِكُمْ ، فَإِنَّ أَفْضَلَ الصَّلاَةِ صَلاَةُ الْمَرْءِ فِى بَيْتِهِ إِلاَّ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ » . طرفاه 6113 ، 7290 - تحفة 3698  

731 م - قَالَ عَفَّانُ حَدَّثَنَا وُهَيْبٌ حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى سَمِعْتُ أَبَا النَّضْرِ عَنْ بُسْرٍ عَنْ زَيْدٍ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم . تحفة 3698  

وقال أيضا (كتاب الأدب، باب 75)
6113 - وَقَالَ الْمَكِّىُّ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ . وَحَدَّثَنِى مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ زِيَادٍ حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِى سَالِمٌ أَبُو النَّضْرِ مَوْلَى عُمَرَ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ عَنْ بُسْرِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ - رضى الله عنه - قَالَ احْتَجَرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم حُجَيْرَةً مُخَصَّفَةً أَوْ حَصِيراً ، فَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُصَلِّى فِيهَا ، فَتَتَبَّعَ إِلَيْهِ رِجَالٌ وَجَاءُوا يُصَلُّونَ بِصَلاَتِهِ ، ثُمَّ جَاءُوا لَيْلَةً فَحَضَرُوا وَأَبْطَأَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم عَنْهُمْ ، فَلَمْ يَخْرُجْ إِلَيْهِمْ فَرَفَعُوا أَصْوَاتَهُمْ وَحَصَبُوا الْبَابَ ، فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِمْ مُغْضَباً فَقَالَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم « مَا زَالَ بِكُمْ صَنِيعُكُمْ حَتَّى ظَنَنْتُ أَنَّهُ سَيُكْتَبُ عَلَيْكُمْ ، فَعَلَيْكُمْ بِالصَّلاَةِ فِى بُيُوتِكُمْ ، فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ صَلاَةِ الْمَرْءِ فِى بَيْتِهِ ، إِلاَّ الصَّلاَةَ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ » . طرفاه 731 ، 7290 - تحفة 3698  

وقال أيضا في كتاب الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة، باب 3،
7290 - حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ أَخْبَرَنَا عَفَّانُ حَدَّثَنَا وُهَيْبٌ حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى بْنُ عُقْبَةَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا النَّضْرِ يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ بُسْرِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ أَنَّ النَّبِىَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم اتَّخَذَ حُجْرَةً فِى الْمَسْجِدِ مِنْ حَصِيرٍ ، فَصَلَّى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِيهَا لَيَالِىَ ، حَتَّى اجْتَمَعَ إِلَيْهِ نَاسٌ ، ثُمَّ فَقَدُوا صَوْتَهُ لَيْلَةً فَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ نَامَ ، فَجَعَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَتَنَحْنَحُ لِيَخْرُجَ إِلَيْهِمْ فَقَالَ « مَا زَالَ بِكُمُ الَّذِى رَأَيْتُ مِنْ صَنِيعِكُمْ ، حَتَّى خَشِيتُ أَنْ يُكْتَبَ عَلَيْكُمْ ، وَلَوْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَا قُمْتُمْ بِهِ فَصَلُّوا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ فِى بُيُوتِكُمْ ، فَإِنَّ أَفْضَلَ صَلاَةِ الْمَرْءِ فِى بَيْتِهِ ، إِلاَّ الصَّلاَةَ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ » . طرفاه 731 ، 6113 - تحفة 3698  

والله تعالى أجل وأعلم

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

احسنت , وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

سنن الترمذي ج3 ص169
81 باب ما جاء في قيام شهر رمضان
806 حدثنا هناد حدثنا محمد بن الفضيل عن داود بن أبي هند عن الوليد بن عبد الرحمن الجرشي عن جبير بن نفير عن أبي ذر قال صمنا مع رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فلم يصل بنا حتى بقي سبع من الشهر فقام بنا حتى ذهب ثلث الليل ثم لم يقم بنا في السادسة وقام بنا في الخامسة حتى ذهب شطر الليل فقلنا له يا رسول الله لو نفلتنا بقية ليلتنا هذه فقال إنه من قام مع الإمام حتى ينصرف كتب له قيام ليلة ثم لم يصل بنا حتى بقي ثلاث من الشهر وصلى بنا في الثالثة ودعا أهله ونساءه فقام بنا حتى تخوفنا الفلاح قلت له وما الفلاح قال السحور قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح
الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي ، اسم المؤلف:  محمد بن عيسى أبو عيسى الترمذي السلمي ، دار النشر : دار إحياء التراث العربي - بيروت - ، تحقيق : أحمد محمد شاكر وآخرون

----------


## حمد

لدي جمع بين الأحاديث ، ما رأيكم فيه :

من كان حريصاً على قيام رمضان ، ويستطيع أن يقوم في بيته . يقال له : الصلاة في بيتك أفضل .

ومن كان فيه ضعف همة فنقول له : من قام مع الإمام حتى ينصرف كتب له قيام ليلة .

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،




> لدي جمع بين الأحاديث ، ما رأيكم فيه :
> من كان حريصاً على قيام رمضان ، ويستطيع أن يقوم في بيته . يقال له : الصلاة في بيتك أفضل .
> ومن كان فيه ضعف همة فنقول له : من قام مع الإمام حتى ينصرف كتب له قيام ليلة .


من كان فيه ضعف همة ؟ لعل الأمر أشدُّ من ذلك، فالحق أن كثيرا من الناس، في زماننا هذا، لا يحسنون تلاوة القرآن، ويريدون ألا يفوتهم ثواب القيام، فهؤلاء لن يصلوا القيام إلا أن يصلي بهم من يحسن التلاوة (والصلاة والقيام)

وأنا أكره أن يَدَعُوا سُنَّةً صحيحة، وصلاتهم بصلاة رجل، خيرٌ من تركهم إياها، وما لا يُدرك كله لا يُترك كله،

فأما الأفضليَّة فالذي صرَّح به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو القول الفصل،

والله تعالى أجلُّ وأعلم

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

ألا يكون الخشوع له دور في التفضيل ؟؟؟

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
قولك يا أبا مريم
(فأما الأفضليَّة فالذي صرَّح به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو القول الفصل).انتهى.
لا يخلو من ضعف (مع تقديري لك) .. لو كان "التصريح" يَحمل "القول الفصل" (كما هو ظاهر عبارتك) لمَا قال أحدٌ بسُنّيّة أداء قيام شهر رمضان في جماعة .. لا شكّ - أخي الكريم - أن للحديث فقه ودراية (انظر: مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام 22/225)، وقد قيل للإمام أحمد، إمام أهل السُّنّة والجماعة: الصلاة في الجماعة أحب إليك، أم يصلي وحده في قيام شهر رمضان؟ قال: يعجبني أن يصلي في الجماعة، يُحيِي السُّنّة. قال ابن راهُوْيَه (تعليقا على جواب أحمد): أجاد، كما قال. (انظر: مسائل الكوسج 2/757-756). 
ولا شك أن المسألة فيها تنازع وسعة .. والله أعلم.

----------

